# Annual Well Women's Visit



## miriam j (Jul 20, 2010)

Working with an OB?GYN.  What is the best way to bill for Annual Well Women's Visit?

V72.31 and 992xx or

Can I break out the HPV Typing and Pap? with 992xx.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.  Everything I have researched indicates insurance companies are inconsistent on this in terms of what they reimburse.  Just want to make sure the doc is getting the most dollars.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 20, 2010)

Look in the ICD-9 book in the tabular under the V72.31 it will tell you to add the V code for the HPV and that the V code for the cervical pap is inclusive and if it is a vag pap to add the V code for that, which that code will you to add the V code for the absence of cervix.  Also you need to use prevent E&M not regular ov codes, those patients that have annual coverage as a beneift then will get their benefit and those that do not will have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## miriam j (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

